# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Russian greetings

## Unregistered

how to say by russian 
  i love you 
  i miss you

----------


## it-ogo

> i love you 
>   i miss you

 Я тебя люблю.
Я по тебе скучаю.

----------

